# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى  HXC PRO TOOL v3.06 - 7 Oct 2011

## mohamed73

*
		HXC PRO TOOL v3.06 -  7 Oct 2011*  *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ MAIN UPDATE ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
- Small design change for be more intuitive  *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ HXC DONGLE UPDATE ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
- Repaired "Uploading exploit" freeze on READ CODEs  *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ HXC PRO CABLE UPDATES ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
- Repaired "Error, cable not detected" in FULL UNLOCK (after goldcard created)
- Added more info in FULL UNLOCK steps
- Added manual selection of DIAG version (if applied)
- Added selective steps for FULL UNLOCK
- Added HXCGOLDCARD file inside SDCARD when goldcard created succesfull  *Direct download link click الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salim1984sat

fvfdvfdvdfvvvdvvfdv

----------

